# World 3D champs Italy



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Anyone else following this tournament? There are a few Canadians there.


----------



## Longlost (Jan 26, 2015)

I don't have the channel its on


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm following it


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I knew you were Jon. Beautiful venue. Maybe someday, lol.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

what channel or a link please


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

on youtube-world archery 3d championship or web worldarchery.org


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Crunch said:


> I knew you were Jon. Beautiful venue. Maybe someday, lol.


South of France in 2017 Bob, should be a nice venue too.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Guess I'd better get shooting then, lol. 
South of France sounds fantastic, Jon. 

Are you goon'?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Not sure how qualification would work Bob, me being a non Canadian and all but I might shoot the nationals next year and see what happens.


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

Bigjono said:


> Not sure how qualification would work Bob, me being a non Canadian and all but I might shoot the nationals next year and see what happens.


We checked it out and as long as you are permanent residents (like us) or citizens you are eligible.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

marcelxl said:


> We checked it out and as long as you are permanent residents (like us) or citizens you are eligible.


Thanks, I'm a PR so should be ok then.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Oh, that sounds bad Jon, lol. 
Who knows...where are the nationals next year. So you need to qualify
for the worlds? I would guess that $ is more the limiting factor for most
archers.
Guess you'd shoot RU (?).


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

Crunch said:


> Oh, that sounds bad Jon, lol.
> Who knows...where are the nationals next year. So you need to qualify
> for the worlds? I would guess that $ is more the limiting factor for most
> archers.
> Guess you'd shoot RU (?).


Two folks I know in the team reckoned on average it costs $6000-$10000 to get through the journey to actual event.

Sobering thought!


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Well... Guess that's out.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Crunch said:


> Oh, that sounds bad Jon, lol.
> Who knows...where are the nationals next year. So you need to qualify
> for the worlds? I would guess that $ is more the limiting factor for most
> archers.
> Guess you'd shoot RU (?).


It's WA rules Bob so I shoot BB. France is almost a home game for me so could combine it with a trip back, anything is possible


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Could be a wonderful opportunity for a visit and an awesome
road trip. 
I'd be more interested in the longbow; however I'd need to research the rules and
Hope they don't change.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

2017 is far off.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Crunch said:


> 2017 is far off.


That it is


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

as I said before .. if no one else trying for your category...then any one can go just about to represent Canada.. just pay your way and your in.. wayne and I have qualified.. and I did not shoot all tournaments required .. archery Canada will pay your entry 100 dollars about and the rest is out of the shooters pocket for 3d..mmmm more vacation than shoot.. since you are paying.. I backed out because since I was paying I was going nto different hotel... and rent a car..bus rental was about 150-200 each person and all crammed in a van... no thanks.. good luck to whomever goes


----------



## chadbrochill17 (Jan 30, 2015)

I shoot against bryan harper all year long in local tournaments. He is very good.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry, I'm not familiar with that name??


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

You should go for it Bigjono………me and Mrs B. might as well too………

Could be fun having 3 British ex-pats in the Canadian game!


----------

